# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  So langsam wird mir mulmig....

## Sabine

Ja... so langsam wird mir echt mulmig...
Mein Mann wurde im Januar 2013 operiert.
Kann sich bitte mal Jemand den PSA-Verlauf ansehen - und mir etwas dazu sagen....????

Schon mal Danke im Voraus....

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sabine,

wo ist der PSA-Verlauf denn einzusehen?

Ralf

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Ralf,

im Profil....

Grüsse

Uwe

----------


## reini99

Würde noch bis zur sicheren Rezidivgrenze von 0,2ng/ml warten. Dann PSM PET/CT und IMRT. Ich gehe nicht von Metastasen aus. Was hat denn der Urologe gesagt?
Reinhard

----------


## RalfDm

@Uwe:



> im Profil....


Ach ja...

@Sabine:
Das ist von April 2013 bis Oktober 2017 eine mittlere PSAVZ von 421 Tagen oder 14 Monaten. Das ist noch nicht dramatisch. Wenn der PSA-Wert über 0,2 ng/ml steigt, also in ca. einem Jahr, an eine Salvage-Bestrahlung denken! Dazu gab es vor Jahren diesen Artikel aus der Martini-Klinik. Die darin vertretene Meinung ist auch heute noch Stand der Medizin. Urologe hat ein-, zweimal von Patienten berichtet, bei denen der PSA-Wert bei ~0,2 ng/ml stehen blieb und keine weitere Behandlung erforderlich war. Also bisher noch kein Grund zur Panik!
Eine PSMA-PET/CT bei so einem niedrigen Wert, wie von reini vorgeschlagen, wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld. Alles deutet auf ein Lokalrezidiv in der Prostataloge hin, aber eine Garantie dafür gibt es natürlich nicht.

Ralf

----------


## Sabine

Wie kann denn ( sorry wenn ich mich zu blöde ausdrücke ) wenn alles raus ist und noch nicht außerhalb der Kapsel war  ....alle Lymphknoten ohne Befund waren ein Lokalrezidiv entstehen?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sabine,

nein, Du drückst nicht blöd aus, keine Sorge. Es war eben doch nicht alles draußen, in irgendeiner Ecke der Prostataloge sind 2013 ein paar Krebszellen übersehen worden und zurückgeblieben (so die Hoffnung, dann kann man sie nämlich leicht durch eine Salvage-Bestrahlung killen). Das kommt leider ziemlich häufig vor.

Ralf

----------


## Sabine

Danke für Eure Antworten!
Aber was bedeutet denn : " so die Hoffnung" ????

----------


## LowRoad

> Auch wir bzw. mein Mann hat sich für die " Da Vinci "   - Methode entschieden - und das nicht bereut - ganz im Gegenteil ! Es hat sich als die richtige Entscheidung in jeder Beziehung erwiesen...


Das war ja auch auf Hoffnung gebaut, oder? Hoffen heißt _"nicht wissen"_, da braucht man eben auch etwas Glück. Obwohl Dein Mann wahrscheinlich auch für Active-Surveillance geeignet gewesen wäre, habt Ihr Euch sicherheitshalber für die Operation entschieden, wie es aussieht leider ohne langfristigen Erfolg. Was könnte man nun tun? Das Gleiche was Ihr schon 2013 hättet tun können: ABWARTEN!

BTW: Für mich ein Beispiel dafür, dass der PSA Test nicht nur Gutes bringt.

----------


## wesoj55

Ich hatte auch die Hoffnung, leider kämpfe ich seit 5 Jahren wieder mit steigenden PSA Werten. ( siehe mein Profil )

LG
Jürgen

----------


## Sabine

> Das war ja auch auf Hoffnung gebaut, oder? Hoffen heißt _"nicht wissen"_, da braucht man eben auch etwas Glück. Obwohl Dein Mann wahrscheinlich auch für Active-Surveillance geeignet gewesen wäre, habt Ihr Euch sicherheitshalber für die Operation entschieden, wie es aussieht leider ohne langfristigen Erfolg. Was könnte man nun tun? Das Gleiche was Ihr schon 2013 hättet tun können: ABWARTEN!
> 
> BTW: Für mich ein Beispiel dafür, dass der PSA Test nicht nur Gutes bringt.


Auf was soll man abwarten?   bis das das Rezidiv explodiert????

----------


## Michi1

Sabine, ich habe meinem Uro vertraut und nachdem mein Wert über 0,2 Gestiegen war 35 Bestrahlungen bekommen und seitdem ist mein Wert wieder (1,5 Jahre) unten. < 0.07.

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Sabine,

mit Abwarten ist gemeint, den weiteren Verlauf zu beobachten. Die jetzigen Steigerungen lassen eine "Explosion" nicht befürchten. Der absolute Wert ist aber derzeit so gering, dass bildgebende Verfahren keinen Erfolg versprechen.

Die Option der Salvage Bestrahlung der Loge bei 0,2 bleibt - ist aber streng genommen auch nur blind.....man vermutet, dass sich dort ein rezidiv gebildet hat (Wahrscheinlichkeit), aber man weiß es nicht.

Ruhig Blut und alles Gute

----------


## Hvielemi

> Auf was soll man abwarten?   bis das das Rezidiv explodiert?


Liebe Sabine

Nein, dieses Rezidiv wird nicht "explodieren"!
Es hat sich über einige Jahre mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von knapp anderthalb Jahren entwickelt, 
und es besteht kein Anlass zur Annahme, dass es nun plötzlich seine Verdoppelungszeit
dramatisch verkürzen sollte. Mal blieb das PSA stehen, dann entwickelte es sich wieder schneller, 
und es wäre durchaus möglich, dass es auch bei 0.2ng/ml wieder mal stehen bleiben würde.
Aber auf diese Berichte zu vertrauen, dass selten mal bei 0.2 der Anstieg ein Ende finde, 
ist etwa ebenso 'hoffnungsvoll', wie anstelle einer RPE auf eine Spontanremission zu hoffen.

Der Schlussatz des von Ralf verlinkten Artikels:



> ... wenn eine SRT mit dem Patienten diskutiert wird, es offensichtlich nicht sinnvoll ist,
>  noch über mehrere Monate PSA-Verläufe abzuwarten. Ist die grundsätzliche Entscheidung 
> zu einer SRT gefallen, sollte diese auch bei niedrigen PSA-Werten gestartet werden.


In der zugrundegelegten Studie waren Patienten einbezogen mit PSA-Werten von >0,05 bis 8,87
im Median 0.28ng/ml. Wir wissen nicht, wie die prozentuale Rezidivfreiheit gewesen wäre,
wenn man für die SRT einen oberen Cutoff von z.B. 2 ng/ml angesetzt hätte, weil oberhalb
dieser Grenze heute das PSMA-PET zur Verfügung steht. Man würde also  heute bei höheren 
Werten eine gezielte Bestrahlung durchführen anstelle der "blinden" SRT. Dies würde, so meine
Überlegung, die Chance auf Rezidivfreiheit wieder verbessern.




> Im Ergebnis waren 78 % der Patienten rezidivfrei, wenn die prä-SRT bei einem PSA-Wert unter 
> 0,28 µg/l gestartet wurde und 61 % der Patienten bei einem prä-SRT-PSA-Wert von größer 0,28 µg/l.


Also knapp 4 von 5 bzw. gut 3 von 5 Patienten.

Bezieht man die etwa 5 therapiefreien Jahre ein, die es wohl dauert, bis der PSA-Wert deines 
Mannes von 0.12 auf z.B. 2ng/ml steigen würde, wird die statistische Rezidivfreiheit nach 
SRT zwar etwas sinken, aber man könnte dann per PSMA-PET sehen, wo das Rezidiv sitze 
und dieses gezielt angreifen. Das war zum Zeitpunkt der Studie so noch nicht möglich.
Es ist schwierig, aus veraltetem Datenmaterial eine Empfehlung abzuleiten, doch belastbare
Daten zum vermuteten Vorteil einer späteren, gezielten Bestrahlung liegen noch keine vor.

Klar scheint, dass wenn man eine SRT erwägen würde, früher bestimmt besser wäre. 
Aber Andi LowRoad liegt auch nicht massgeblich falsch mit seiner Empfehlung, abzuwarten.
Die Frage wäre dann, worauf man warten solle.
Wohl auf ein PSMA-PET? Und auf noch bessere Diagnostik und Therapien in fünf Jahren?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## rolando

Hallo Sabine,

im hinterlegten Profil deines Mannes finden sich die Biopsiedaten, die eigentlich aussagekräftigeren Ergebnisse der postoperativen Histologie werden nicht genannt. Es wäre zumindest nicht uninteressant zu erfahren, ob das PCa deines Mannes nach der OP immer noch als ein Karzinom mit niedrigem Risiko gegolten hat. Vielleicht wäre es noch möglich, diese Pathologie im Profil zu ergänzen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## LowRoad

> Die Frage wäre dann, worauf man warten solle.
> Wohl auf ein PSMA-PET? Und auf noch bessere Diagnostik und Therapien in fünf Jahren?


*Konrad,*
bei Sabines Mann liegt der PSA Wert aktuell bei 0.12ng/ml. Bis die offizielle 0.2ng/ml Schwelle erreicht ist, bei der üblicherweise eine SRT durchgeführt wird, muss man? Na was? -> WARTEN! Bei der bisherigen PSADT etwa 1 bis 2 Jahre, oder vielleicht 10 Jahre und dann ein PET machen, und dann? Vielleicht einfach weiter warten und das Leben genießen, denn die SRT kommt nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen. Hier zeigt sich doch klassisch wie Angst/Emotionen den Verstand lähmen. 2013 hätte man sich auch für AS entscheiden können. Nun steht man da, nach Operation und vor SRT und bekommt die volle Ladung Nebenwirkungen ab, und für was? Hat das wirklich zur Lebenszeitverlängerung beigetragen? Ich halte das für äußerst fraglich!

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem Gleason 6 hätte man auch einfach 20 Jahre abwarten können, wenn man sich an der Pivot Studie orientiert. Jetzt hat man durch die Operation die Situation nochmal erheblich verbessert. Man kann wohl jetzt in Ruhe 20 Jahre abwarten und dann 10-20 Jahre weitersehen.

Nach der Studie von Ameling stabilisiert sich der PSA Wert vielfach unter 0,4. Man kann oft auch mit Avodart den PSA Wert se.

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Bei einem Gleason 6 hätte man auch einfach 20 Jahre abwarten können, wenn man sich an der Pivot Studie orientiert. Jetzt hat man durch die Operation die Situation nochmal erheblich verbessert. Man kann wohl jetzt in Ruhe 20 Jahre abwarten und dann 10-20 Jahre weitersehen.
> 
> Nach der Studie von Ameling stabilisiert sich der PSA Wert vielfach unter 0,4. Man kann oft auch mit Avodart den PSA Wert se.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Freunde,
solche absolut klingenden Aussagen sind nicht hilfreich für Ratsuchende einmal weil sie falsch sind und zum andern weil sie eine Sicherheit vortäuschen, die so nicht gerechtfertigt ist.
Ergebnisse von Studien sind Mittelwerte, Wahrscheinlichkeiten.......aber nie absolute Zahlen bezogen auf Einzelfälle.

Ich weise auch deswegen daraufhin, weil meine persönlichen Erfahrungen ganz andere waren als die von Georg erwähnten ominösen 20 Jahre:
Ich hatte 6 Jahre nach RPE bei einem PSA von um die 0,5 eine Logenbestrahlung auf Verdacht machen lassen, die nicht erfolgreich war. .ICH würde das heute wieder machen, da das die letzte Möglichkeit für eine Heilung war. Allerdings würde ich heute eine solche Bestrahlung schon bei 0.2 machen.
Dann hatte ich 3 Jahre später bei PSA von nur 1.3 eine Knochenmetastase im Becken, die 2004 erfolgreich bestrahlt wurde.

Ich hatte also alle Kriterien erfüllt nach den sehr langsamen PSA Anstiegen
gar nichts zu machen und 20 Jahre zu warten........wahrscheinlich würde ich dann diesen Beitrag nicht mehr schreiben.

Grüße (aus Mallorca)
Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Klaus,

die 20 Jahre habe ich hieraus entnommen:
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...-ohne-Vorteile

Das ist also nicht einfach falsch. Beobachten heisst nicht 20 Jahre nichts tun. Auch in dieser Studie haben einige in der "beobachten" Gruppe irgendwann mit einer Therapie begonnen. Der weitaus grösste Teil musste jedoch keine Therapie machen.

Ein Problem ist, dass der Gleason Wert vielfach bei einer Biopse oft niedriger beurteilt wird als später bei einer Operation. Daher soll ja auch eine Kontroll-Biopsie erfolgen. Theoretisch dürfte ein Gleason 6 keine Metastasen bilden. Ich habe da etwas Zweifel am Befund Deines Pathologen.

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

Georg,
die Zweifel kann ich Dir nehmen, denn vor der Bestrahlung der Loge hatte ich eine Zweitbefundung durchführen lassen. Ergebnis war wieder eindeutig Gleason 3+3=6. Übrigens: Schon die Erstbegutachtung fand natürlich nicht an einem Biopsat statt sondern an der herausoperierten Prostata.
Im übrigen wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass man auch bei niedrigem PSA und günstigen Gleasonwerten Metastasen entwickeln kann. 
Das sollte Betroffenen bei ihren Entscheidungen bewusst sein.
Klaus

----------


## uwes2403

Statistik halt, wie so häufig....eigentlich und theoretisch gibt es bei Gleason 6 keine Metastasen....der Einzelfall kann völlig anders aussehen....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## rolando

Hier einfach einmal die nackten Zahlen zur PCa-Sterblichkeit, damit man nicht zu einer gänzlich verharmlosenden Sichtweise gelangt.

In Deutschland starben im Jahr 2015 etwa 13.900 Männer *an* und nicht mit ihrem Prostatakrebs. 
Im gleichen Jahr starben zum Vergleich "nur" 3.500 Menschen bei einem Unfall im Straßenverkehr.
Eine Zuordnung der PCa-Verstorbenen zu entspechenden Altersgruppen zeigt folgendes Bild:

Todesursachenstatistik
Deutschland
Gestorbene (Anzahl)

Todesursache
BN Prostata
Altersgruppen

40 bis unter 45 Jahre
45 bis unter 50 Jahre
50 bis unter 55 Jahre
55 bis unter 60 Jahre
60 bis unter 65 Jahre
65 bis unter 70 Jahre
70 bis unter 75 Jahre
75 bis unter 80 Jahre
80 bis unter 85 Jahre
85 Jahre und mehr
Insgesamt

2015

3
15
109
260
625
964
2 034
2 974
2 974
3 962
13 900




BN=Bösartige Neubildung 

© Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis), 2017  | Stand: 15.10.2017 

Ich nehme aus diesem Zahlenwerk - ohne Aufschlüsselung nach Risikogruppen - die Erkenntnis mit, dass lange nicht jeder 20 Jahre abwarten kann, bis er von seinem PCa eingeholt wird. Schon in der Altersgruppe zwischen 70-75 Jahren sterben jährlich über 2000 Männer an Prostatakrebs.

Es liegt mir fern, hier in irgendeiner Weise Angst erzeugen zu wollen. Ich plädiere nur dafür das weite Feld 'Prostatkrebs' differenziert zu betrachten und nicht einseitig vor Übertherapie zu warnen, sondern auch die mögliche Lebensbedrohung der Erkrankung, die sich leider auch nicht immer an statistisch erfasste Mittelwerte hält, zu erkennen. 

Roland

----------


## Sabine

Ich bedanke mich für die Kommentare....
Wir haben am 13. Nov. einen Termin im Krankenhaus (Urologische Ambulanz ) zu einm Gespräch!
Bis Ende März 2018 ( wie vom behandelnden Urologen vorgeschlagen) zu warten um den PSA -Wert zu kontrollieren...das ist uns zu heikel!

----------


## rolando

> Ein Problem ist, dass der Gleason Wert vielfach bei einer Biopse oft niedriger beurteilt wird als später bei einer Operation. Daher soll ja auch eine Kontroll-Biopsie erfolgen. Theoretisch dürfte ein Gleason 6 keine Metastasen bilden. Ich habe da etwas Zweifel am Befund Deines Pathologen.
> Georg


Hier das aktuelle Beispiel eines Betroffenen aus myprostate.eu, welches ähnlich wie bei Klaus (A) auch nicht Georgs Annahmen folgt.
http://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=425

Insofern kann ich den Hinweisen von Klaus nur beipflichten: "Solche absolut klingenden Aussagen sind nicht hilfreich für Ratsuchende einmal weil sie falsch sind und zum andern weil sie eine Sicherheit vortäuschen, die so nicht gerechtfertigt ist".

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

Sabine's Mann hat einen Gleason 6, also das niedrigste Risiko. Da muss man bei einem PSA Wert von 0,12 noch keine Therapie machen und an einen Krebstod denken. Ich wollte Sabine beruhigen.

Bei der von Dir zitierten Statistik muss man berücksichtigen, dass dies in erster Linie Patienten mit höherem Risiko sind.

Die Ergebnisse der PIVOT Studie sind nicht falsch, auch wenn Du das einfach behauptest.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Die Ergebnisse der PIVOT Studie sind nicht falsch, auch wenn Du das einfach behauptest.
> Georg


Sorry Georg,
ich kann nicht erkennen, an welcher Stelle ich eine solche Behauptung aufgestellt haben sollte. Bitte um Aufklärung!

Roland

----------


## rolando

Ergänzung zu Beitrag #26:
Ich habe den nach Absolutheit klingenden Anspruch hinter deinen Aussagen als falsch bezeichnet und nicht die PIVOT-Studie angezweifelt. Ich denke, Klaus hat dies ebenfalls so gemeint.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

ich bezog mich auf Dein Zitat in dem u.a. steht: "......einmal weil sie falsch sind....". Diese Passage bezog sich wiederum auf meine Aussagen auf der Basis der PIVOT Studie. Um es gleich zu sagen, ich selbst würde diese Studienergebnisse aber nur bei einem Gleason 6 heranziehen.

Georg

Ich sehe jetzt erst Deinen letzten Beitrag. Absolutheit gibt es beim PC wohl fast nie.

----------


## buschreiter

> Hier das aktuelle Beispiel eines Betroffenen aus myprostate.eu, welches ähnlich wie bei Klaus (A) auch nicht Georgs Annahmen folgt.
> http://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=425
> 
> Insofern kann ich den Hinweisen von Klaus nur beipflichten: "Solche absolut klingenden Aussagen sind nicht hilfreich für Ratsuchende einmal weil sie falsch sind und zum andern weil sie eine Sicherheit vortäuschen, die so nicht gerechtfertigt ist".
> 
> Roland


Da stimme ich schon zu, aber bei dem in myprostate angeführten Fall scheinen die Daten nicht korrekt eingegeben. Der Gleason scheint 7b und nicht 3+2, außerdem ein 3a! Also mE gar nicht vergleichbar...
Gruß Achim

----------


## Klaus (A)

Warum diskutieren wir eigentlich so unentwegt und kontrovers herum über  Fakten? 
I
Die (bekannten) Fakten sind:
--  PSA steigt sehr langsam über längere Zeit nach RPE an.
--  WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT eines Lokalrezidivs ist gross, aber halt nicht 100%.
--   2 Optionen kommen in Frage: 
   - Wait an See
   - Logenbestrahlung bei PSA~0.2; Logenbestrahlung muss "blind" erfolgen, da es bei de PSA noch keinen Nachweis durch bildgebendes Verfahren gibt. Das ist das grundlegende Dilemma, da eine Bestrahlung die letzte durchaus gute Chance auf endgültige Heilung bietet.

Wenn man sich jetzt noch über mögliche Nebenwirkungen informiert und deren WAHRSCHEINLICHKEITEN, dann hat man alle Fakten zusammen -- jetzt muss man sich entscheiden.
In meinen Augen ist hierzu ein weiterer vielleicht der wichtigste Faktor das Alter bzw. die Lebenserwartung. Wäre ich 2001 75 Jahre alt gewesen wäre es die Option "Wait and See" gewesen. Ich war damals 61 Jahre alt, da gab (und gäbe es heute) keine Frage für mich: "Nehme die letzte ganz gute Chance auf Heilung war und lass dich blind bestrahlen".

Ich habe hier bestimmt für die Fachleute allgemeinerkannte Tatsachen angeführt. 
Es erschien mir aber irgendwie nötig darauf hinzuweisen: Lasst uns doch Ratsuchenden die Fakten erklären, unsere persönlichen Erfahrungen mitteilen - das aber doch nicht kontrovers! Warum auch??
Und lieber Georg, lasse uns solche Aussagen besser nicht machen:
 "Man kann wohl jetzt in Ruhe 20 Jahre abwarten und dann 10-20 Jahre weitersehen."

Sorry, Sabine und glückliche Entscheidungen!
Klaus

----------


## Sabine

Danke Klaus!!!
Es ist so schade...man fragt als absoluter Leie um Hilfe bzw. Rat und Ihr diskutiert hier kontrovers..wer hier mehr Recht hat...oder wer hier was falsch interpretiert....

----------


## ultramarin

> Danke Klaus!!!
> Es ist so schade...man fragt als absoluter Leie um Hilfe bzw. Rat und Ihr diskutiert hier kontrovers..wer hier mehr Recht hat...oder wer hier was falsch interpretiert....


Es tut mir auch leid, dass manche leute hier ganz ohne Verständnis sind was für Forum ist das und was für Probleme man hier bespricht. Viel Gesund wünsche ich ihnen und Ihrem Mann..

----------


## LudwigS

Der PSA-Verlauf lässt keinen sicheren Rückschluss auf ein Karzinom zu.
Ein typischer Karzinomanstieg verläuft eher exponentiell wie die gebogene Regressionskurve.
Die PSA-Werte liegen aber eher auf der Geraden, einem linearen Anstieg.
Das könnte auch mehr oder weniger von gutartigem Gewebe herrühren.

Das nur als spekulativer Gedanke.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## LudwigS

Da die Grafik nur auf meinem PC angezeigt wurde, nicht aber auf meinem Smartphone,  hier diese nochmal auf einem anderen Imagestack.
Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Klaus (A)

Ludwig,
dazu 2 dumme Fragen
Wieso würde das PSA bei gutartigem Gewebe überhaupt systematisch ansteigen?
Ich dachte bisher, dass bei so kleinen PSA Werten die PSA Mathematik/Diagramme noch nicht sehr aussagekräftig sind. Stimmt das nicht?
Klaus

----------


## LudwigS

Da gebe ich dir recht, Klaus.
Nachdem ich nochmal drüber geschlafen habe, ist natürlich eine Verzehnfachung des PSA innerhalb von 4 Jahren mit einer gutartigen Gewebezunahme, so es sie denn analog BPH gibt, nicht begründbar.
Dass bei kleinen Werten die Schwankungsbreite grösser ist, ist normal.
Aber in diesem Falle ranken sich die Werte um eine Gerade und das kann neben Messabweichungen auch auf ein günstiges Verhältnis von Proliferation zu Apoptose zurückzuführen sein.
Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, spekulativer Gedanke.
Sollte man sich eher verkneifen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Ludwig.
Ich hatte in Beitrag #14 die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ)
auf 1.5 Jahre geschätzt. Extrapoliert man das auf 15 Jahre
bzw. 10 Verdoppelungszyklen, kommt man auf das etwa
tausendfache des Ausgangswertes. Der PSA-Wert würde 
2032 also rund 1200ng/ml betragen, anderthalb Jahre
 zuvor somit etwa 600ng/ml. Das korrespondiert gut mit 
den von Dir für Ende 2030 errechneten 572,26ng/ml.

(Wenn Du deine Grafiken mit halblogarithmischen Skalen
aufbauen würdest, sähen exponentielle Entwicklungen aus
wie Geraden. Das macht das abschätzen eines PSA-Verlaufes
viel einfacher, siehe die jeweils oberste Grafik in den
Profilen auf myprostate.eu im Vergleich zu der linearen
Skala jeweils in der zweitobersten Grafik, in der die
höchst unwahrscheinliche lineare Entwicklung eine Gerade 
ergeben würde. Guck dazu mein Beispiel in Anhang [1])


Liebe Sabine.
Das heisst nicht, dass so ein Verlauf ohne Therapie so eintreten 
müsse. Aber es heisst, dass der gehabte Anstieg seit 2013
trotz des mathematisch nicht zu fassenden, wackeligen
Verlaufs durchaus ernst genommen werden sollte.

Nun also noch ein-, zweimal weitermessen. Wenn sich daraus
eine Näherung an einen exponentiellen Verlauf (=Konstante VZ)
ergeben sollte, wäre zu entscheiden, ob man bald eine Salvage-
Bestrahlung wolle, oder ob man doch warten wolle, bis ein PSMA-
PET bei etwa 2ng/ml PSA möglich wird. Das wäre bei der bisherigen 
Verdoppelungszeit in etwa 6 Jahren.
Aufgrund des PET-Bildes und des PSA-Verlaufes bis dann könnte 
dann entschieden werden, ob man dann eine lokale oder/und
 systemische Therapie wolle, oder ob man weiter aktiv überwache.

Genauer lässt sich das derzeit nicht fassen, auch wenn man die
extrapolierten PSA-Werte auf zwei Stellen hinter dem Komma
rot einrandet. Zu einer Empfehlung versteige ich mich ebenso-
wenig, wie zu einer Prognose.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der "Mythos" des gutartigen Gewebes ist interessant.
> Neue Daten aus Deutschland zeigen z.B. das 96% der Patienten mit einem
>  PSA 0.1-0.19 ng/ml einen PSA >0.2 ng/ml entwickeln werden, wenn sie keine Bestrahlung erhalten.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28470414
> 
> Es gibt in der Tat wenig Daten, da die Salvage-Radiotherapie in allen möglichen Situationen gemacht worden ist.
> Es ist aber ganz klar, dass wenn man sie nicht macht, das PSA weiter steigen wird und die Patienten Metastasen entwickeln werden.


Schlusswort der oben verlinkten Studie (Abstract)



> The vast majority of patients with PSA ≥0.1 ng/ml after RP will progress to PSA ≥0.2 ng/ml. 
> Additionally, early administration of SRT at post-RP PSA level <0.2 ng/ml might improve freedom from progression. 
> *Consequently, we suggest a PSA threshold of 0.1 ng/ml to define biochemical recurrence after RP.*


So einfach ist das!
Konrad

----------


## Sabine

Sorry...aber verstehe im Moment nicht ganz was Ihr mir evtl. sagen wollt ....

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ja... so langsam wird mir echt mulmig...
> Mein Mann wurde im Januar 2013 operiert.
> Kann sich bitte mal Jemand den PSA-Verlauf ansehen - und mir etwas dazu sagen....????
> 
> Schon mal Danke im Voraus....


Über 30 Beiträge haben wir nun "etwas dazu gesagt".
Das Hauptthema war der steigende PSA-Verlauf, der aber, weil er so wacklig sei,
nicht eindeutig auf Krebs hinweise, aber niemand hat einen Vorschlag, wie der 
Anstieg denn sonst interpretiert werden soll.




> Sorry...aber verstehe im Moment nicht ganz was Ihr mir evtl. sagen wollt ....


Man will dir sagen, dass es dir durchaus zurecht "langsam echt mulmig" werde.

Nun gibt es zeitlich gestaffelt drei Möglichkeiten, mit tendenziell abnehmender Chance auf Heilung,
aber wie bei Krebs leider üblich, weiss niemand, ob es wirklich so komme:
*
1.  Bald
*eine SRT, Salvage-Radio-Therapy  (Rettungsbestrahlung) der Prostataloge durchführen,
also die Umgebung der entfernten Prostata bestrahlen samt den dort vermuteten,
aber noch nicht nachweisbaren Resten des Krebses.
*
2. Viele Monate oder einige Jahre*
abwarten, bis der PSA-Wert soweit gestiegen ist, dass man im PSMA-PET-Bild sehen kann,
wo der Krebs sitze. Dann kann man den vielleicht gezielt bestrahlen oder sonstwie therapieren.
*
3. Viele Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte*
abwarten, bis es weh tut oder sonstwie Beschwerden auftreten,
bzw. 'hoffen', dass so etwas nicht geschehe.


Weil Strahlentherapeut 'Daniel Schmidt' sich grad in einem anderen Thread mit ähnlicher 
Problematik geäussert hat, hab ich seinen Beitrag zitiert und verlinkt**.
Er hatte dabei auf eine Studie zur ersten Variante verwiesen, die sogar die
Bestrahlung bei 0.1ng/ml PSA empfiehlt. Das hiesse für deinen Mann sofort.


Du kannst ja mal deinen Hund fragen: 
"evtl." sagt der dir mehr.

Hvielemi



**Das blaue Quadrätchen mit dem Doppelpfeil drin enthält diesen Link:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...328#post102328

----------


## Sabine

Vielen Dank für Deine Aufklärung ...und bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung ( Ironie an ) daß ich als Laie nicht alles sofort so auf dem Schirm habe...

" Du kannst ja mal Deinen Hund fragen evtl. sagt der Dir mehr"....finde ich gelinde gesagt ziemlich daneben von Dir !

Für solche " Scherze " habe ich z.Zt. leider wenig Verständnis....Sorry !

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...finde ich gelinde gesagt ziemlich daneben von Dir!


Liebe Sabine

Deine Signatur ist für Menschen, die versuchen zu helfen,
 eine schwer zu schluckende Kröte.
Trotzdem hab ich mir mehrfach die Mühe gegeben.

Vielleicht machst Du diese Dauerbeleidigung mal weg, bitte?
Vorher gibt es bei diesem Gegenwind nix mehr von mir.

Hvielemi

----------


## Sabine

Kann Dein Problem mit meiner Signatur leider überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen ...das ist aber auch nicht so wichtig!
Aber dennoch finde ich sollte man sich mit etwas mehr Toleranz gegenseitig begegnen...das als " Dauerbeleidgung " und  " Gegenwind " meinerseits zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr bitter...
Spare Dir Deine Mühe....meine Signatur werde ich aus tiefster Überzeugung sicher nicht entfernen....auch wenn ich dann auf Deine  mir sehr wichtigen Kommentare leider verzichten müsste....

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Sabine,
ich versuche mal zu vermitteln...
Ich mag Hunde auch sehr gerne, sie sind wirklich treue Weggefährten.
Was an deiner Signatur aufstösst ist, dass Hunde mit Menschen verglichen werden und über sie gestellt werden.
Der Hund ist dir das Größte, Hilfe aber suchst du hier bei Menschen.
Konrad hat sich wie andere viel Mühe gegeben, dir zu helfen. Dafür ständig unter dem Hund eingestuft zu werden, ist nicht gerade schmeichelnd.
Und mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs hat deine Signatur auch nichts zu tun.
Warum also länger damit die Leute provozieren?
Der Spruch ist ein Zitat, du hast ihn nicht erfunden.
Vielleicht kannst du drauf verzichten.
Oder schreib was positives über Hunde ohne dabei Menschen herabzuwürdigen.

Detlef

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Konrad und Detlev,

Ihr habt Probleme! Ich habe Sabines Spruch noch nie als auf uns Foristen bezogen aufgefasst, und ich bin sicher, dass er auch nicht so gemeint ist.

Ralf

----------


## Sabine

Danke Ralf,

selbstverständlich ist dieses Zitat nicht auf dieses Forum hier bezogen....was hat das Eine auch mit dem Anderen zu tun?
Eure Probleme möchte ich haben..außerdem hat es ( bis heute ) auch noch Niemanden gestört!
Das ist wirklich meckern auf ganz hohem Niveau..

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

wir haben 3 Hunde, die müssen natürlich auch ausgeführt werden. Wir laufen jeden Tag etwa 3 Stunden mit den Hunden. Das tut mir insbesondere sehr gut, ich bewege mich auch wenn ich es nicht will - bei Wind und Wetter. Noch was - vor meinem Bett schläft eine 8- jährige Spitzmischlingshündin. Die ist sehr anhänglich. Wenn ich morgens aufstehe und mich miserabel fühle kommt diese kleine Hündin und kuschelt sich an mich - ich muß dann über das ganze Gesicht lächeln - es geht mir besser, es tut mir gut. Ich vergesse für einen kleinen Moment den Krebs.

Grüße
Dirk

----------


## reini99

> Hallo Konrad und Detlev,
> 
> Ihr habt Probleme! Ich habe Sabines Spruch noch nie als auf uns Foristen bezogen aufgefasst, und ich bin sicher, dass er auch nicht so gemeint ist.
> 
> Ralf



Ist trotzdem unpassend. Man liest es ja ständig unbewusst mit  ohne einen Bezug zum Theme zu haben. Poesiealbuminhalte haben hier nichts verloren.
Reinhard

----------


## Sabine

Kann Dich sehr gut verstehen....auch uns tun unsere Hunde sehr, sehr gut...
Mir haben sie sogar wieder auf die Beine geholfen...sie haben uns halt immer sehr viel gegeben....auch wenn das nur  wenige verstehen :
Unsere Hunde haben uns im Gegensatz zu manchen Menschen niemals enttäuscht..und daher rührt auch meine  Signatur...

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Reinhard,

jetzt muß ich doch etwas dazu schreiben. Es werden hier alle möglichen Sprüche genannt - die auch keinen Bezug zum Forum hier haben. Ich habe noch nie so ein Gelaber gelesen. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und auch Gefühle. Alle Inhalte haben hier etwas zu suchen, auch Unterschriften und Gedanken! Was hat das übrigens mit einem Poesiealbum zu tun. Mein Gleason Score ist 9. Wie hoch ist Deiner?

Dirk

----------


## Sabine

[QUOTE=Isetta300;102357]Hallo Reinhard,

jetzt muß ich doch etwas dazu schreiben. Es werden hier alle möglichen Sprüche genannt - die auch keinen Bezug zum Forum hier haben. Ich habe noch nie so ein Gelaber gelesen. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und auch Gefühle. Alle Inhalte haben hier etwas zu suchen, auch Unterschriften und Gedanken! Was hat das übrigens mit einem Poesiealbum zu tun/QUOTE]

Das frage ich mich allerdings auch...

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Detlef,

ich habe etwas zurückgelesen, schwach von mir. Hast Du einen Hund? Kennst Du einen Hund? Vielleicht im Tierheim? Wir haben in 30 Jahren 8 Hunde in unserem Garten begraben - es war immer sehr schwer! Natürlich suche ich auch Hilfe bei unseren Hunden - das hilft nämlich psychisch! Wenn der Hund genannt wird, dann hat es mit einer Diskreminierung der menschlichen Hilfe *NICHTS* zu tun. Bei den Sätzen von Sabine hat es überhaupt nichts mit Provokation zu tun. Es ist einfach eine Gefühlsregung - und der stimme ich zu!

Dirk

----------


## Muggelino

> Hallo Detlef,
> 
> ich habe etwas zurückgelesen, schwach von mir.


Zurücklesen ist schwach von dir?? Das verstehe ich nicht.




> Hast Du einen Hund? Kennst Du einen Hund?


Ich habe keinen Hund, kenne aber viele. Und wie gesagt: ich mag Hunde. In meiner letzten Firma durften die Angestellten ihre Hunde mitbringen - die saßen alle in meinem Zimmerchen und in der Mittagspause gingen wir Gassi.



> Natürlich suche ich auch Hilfe bei unseren Hunden - das hilft nämlich psychisch!


Das glaube ich. Es gibt sogar therapeutische Hunde, für Kranke und Demente zB.



> Wenn der Hund genannt wird, dann hat es mit einer Diskreminierung der menschlichen Hilfe *NICHTS*  zu tun. Bei den Sätzen von Sabine hat es überhaupt nichts mit  Provokation zu tun. Es ist einfach eine Gefühlsregung - und der stimme  ich zu!


Ich hab es auch nicht als Diskriminierung verstanden. Ich wollte nur Konrads Position verdeutlichen. 
Vielleicht dichtet mal jemand einen besseren Spruch für das Gefühl der Hundeliebe. Wenn man Sünde auf Winde reimt, kann das schon nix werden ;-).

Detlef

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Detlef,

"Zurücklesen ist schwach von dir?? Das verstehe ich nicht."
Ganz einfach, ich hatte Dein Geschreibsel von 17 Uhr 45 noch nicht gelesen.

"Ich habe keinen Hund, kenne aber viele."
Was hat das mit der Situation zu tun? Ich kenne jede Menge.

"Das glaube ich. Es gibt sogar therapeutische Hunde, für Kranke und Demente zB."
Ganz richtig - wir sind krank - Prostatakarzinom, oder hast Du das nicht?


"Ich hab es auch nicht als Diskriminierung verstanden. Ich wollte nur Konrads Position verdeutlichen. 
 Vielleicht dichtet mal jemand einen besseren Spruch für das Gefühl der Hundeliebe. Wenn man Sünde auf Winde reimt, kann das schon nix werden ;-)."
Ich habe schon mal was von "Geschwafel" geschrieben, hier passt das auch!

Dirk

----------


## Klaus (A)

Tolle Unterhaltung, aber vollkommen gerechtfertigt denn:
Auch (männliche) Hunde haben eine Prostata!
Es wird immer trauriger.......

----------


## Muggelino

> "Ich habe keinen Hund, kenne aber viele."
> Was hat das mit der Situation zu tun? Ich kenne jede Menge.


Lies nochmal zurück: Du hattest mich gefragt, ob ich Hunde habe oder kenne.
Als höflicher Mensch beantworte ich Fragen, auch wenn sie nichts mit der Situation zu tun haben.

Und nun darfst du hier ohne mich weiterschwafeln!

----------


## buschreiter

> Ja... so langsam wird mir echt mulmig...
> Mein Mann wurde im Januar 2013 operiert.
> Kann sich bitte mal Jemand den PSA-Verlauf ansehen - und mir etwas dazu sagen....????
> 
> Schon mal Danke im Voraus....


Kommen wir doch mal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück...gibt es noch sinnige Erläuterungen oder Ergänzungen?

Gruß
Achim

----------


## buschreiter

> Warum diskutieren wir eigentlich so unentwegt und kontrovers herum über  Fakten? 
> I
> Die (bekannten) Fakten sind:
> --  PSA steigt sehr langsam über längere Zeit nach RPE an.
> --  WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT eines Lokalrezidivs ist gross, aber halt nicht 100%.
> --   2 Optionen kommen in Frage: 
>    - Wait an See
>    - Logenbestrahlung bei PSA~0.2; Logenbestrahlung muss "blind" erfolgen, da es bei de PSA noch keinen Nachweis durch bildgebendes Verfahren gibt. Das ist das grundlegende Dilemma, da eine Bestrahlung die letzte durchaus gute Chance auf endgültige Heilung bietet.
> 
> ...


Und für mich persönlich fasst Klaus hier alles sehr schön zusammen! Die Entscheidung hängt von den Faktoren Alter, Vorerkrankungen (=Lebenserwartung), möglichem Nutzen (=Heilung oder Zeitgewinn) und zu erwartenden und/oder akzeptablen Nebenwirkungen ab. Die Entscheidung kann einem kein Forist, kein Nomogramm und kein Arzt abnehmen. Die muss der Patient selber und am besten gut informiert selber treffen!

----------


## reini99

> Hallo Reinhard,
> 
> jetzt muß ich doch etwas dazu schreiben. Es werden hier alle möglichen Sprüche genannt - die auch keinen Bezug zum Forum hier haben. Ich habe noch nie so ein Gelaber gelesen. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und auch Gefühle. Alle Inhalte haben hier etwas zu suchen, auch Unterschriften und Gedanken! Was hat das übrigens mit einem Poesiealbum zu tun. Mein Gleason Score ist 9. Wie hoch ist Deiner?
> 
> Dirk



Hallo Dirk, 
versteh die Frage nicht. Steht doch alles im Profil. Nach RPE und IMRT redet man doch nicht mehr von Gleasonscore, sondern von PSA/BCR. Hatte damals GS7.
Reinhard

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Konrad,

jetzt bin ich am Auslöser dieser "unnötigen Diskussion" angekommen. Nochmal - schwach von mir - ich habe nicht weit genug zurückgelesen. Was ist denn die "Dauerbeleidigung"? Wer beleidigt Dich? Ich habe in einigen kleinen Geschreibseln auf Deine Unterstützer geantwortet. Dass ein Hund (z.B. Großer Berner Sennenhund) bei einer schweren Erkrankung helfen kann steht außer Zweifel, mancher Mensch - sogar Arzt kann nicht helfen. Mir hilft mein kleiner Hund jeden Tag - übrigens hier in der Schweiz - der Fränkischen Schweiz.

Ich nehme jeden Tag!

Grüße
Dirk

----------


## Sabine

Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge - sie waren teilweise sehr hilfreich und informativ !
Nur sehr schade, daß manche Menschen derart intollerant sind aus meiner ( für mich sehr sinnvollen ) SIGNATUR eine " Dauerbeleidigung "
der Menschen zu interpretieren und ....kein Wunder.....Menschen sind es die mich nun versuchen zu erpressen:
 " NUR wenn ich meine Signatur
entferne darf ich mit weiteren Hilfestellungen oder Ratschlägen rechnen "
Sorry...aber das ist wirklich nicht das Niveau was ich bisher hier kennenlernen durfte!
Bin echt ziemlich enttäuscht.....wir sind doch hier alles schon reifere Menschen....

----------


## Heribert

> " NUR wenn ich meine Signatur
> entferne darf ich mit weiteren Hilfestellungen oder Ratschlägen rechnen "


 Es steht Dir doch vollkommen frei, ob Du Deine Signatur für Dich als wichtiger erachtest, als auch von denen Antworten auf Deine Fragen zu bekommen, die Dein Hauptproblem einer Lösung näher bringen, aber Deine Signatur abstoßend finden.

Auch wenn dieser Spruch Deiner Signatur von Franz von Assisi stammt

----------


## RalfDm

> Es steht Dir doch vollkommen frei, ob Du Deine Signatur für Dich als wichtiger erachtest, als auch von denen Antworten auf Deine Fragen zu bekommen


Gebt doch einfach mal Ruhe!

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> " ... darf ich mit weiteren Hilfestellungen oder Ratschlägen rechnen "


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hättest Du nun doch ganz gerne den Rat
dieser im Winde angeblich ach so untreuen Menschen.

Sei's drum. 
Wenn ich denke, mal wieder was beitragen zu können, werde ich das tun. 
Den Gegenbeweis zu deiner Signatur trittst Du ja selbst an, indem 
Du deinen Mann selbst im Sturm der Krebsdiagnose nicht verlässt,
 sondern bei uns mitbetroffenen Menschen Rat für ihn suchst.

Ich hatte auf deine Signatur reagiert. 
Das war fällig und genügt.


Nimm den Tag!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Sabine,

schön einmal wieder etwas von dir zu hören.
Der Anlass ist ja wohl nicht so dramatisch.
Hier sind noch ein paar Infos von Prof. Schostak dazu:
https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/med...weitbehandlung

you remember?
Mittlerweile haben wir einen zweiten Trottel dazu gekauft.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...schlagen/page2

Gruss
auch an alle Pflanzen- und Tierfreunde

hartmut

----------


## Sabine

Hallo Hartmut,

bin auch erfreut hier wieder von Dir zu lesen.
Natürlich erinnere ich mich!
Schön daß Euer Freund jetzt auch einen Kumpel hat...
Kann den oberen Link leider nicht öffnen.

----------


## Harald_1933

-* hier* - geht`s auf!

----------


## Sabine

Danke Harald...so geht es !

----------


## Michi1

Sabine, ich hab keine Schwierigkeiten den Link von Hartmut zu öffnen. Ist nur nicht gleich offen. Man muss auf das hier drücken und runterscrollen.

----------

